# It cant be true



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Theyre scrapping the DV lottery.....

WashingtonWatch.com - H.R. 2305, The SAFE for America Act

Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)

Is it true? One of my routes to the USA is gone


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to the references you posted, it's only just recently been sent to a House subcommittee. It still has a long way to go to become law and there are lots of bumps along that road. Zillions of bills are submitted each year, but only a few make it into law.

Stay tuned...
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Is it true? One of my routes to the USA is gone


It's not the first time it's come up in a bill. I think the DV will probably die in the forthcoming immigration bill though.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

What changes do you think will be made in the coming bill Fb?

Surely a comprehensive overhaul of the immigration system is necessary


----------

